# Proposed round trip to spain want advise



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

[Retired with time to spare I fancy the ferry to northern Spain, then tour for three to four weeks coming back at leisure through France and the channel tunnel. Dates flexible but Mid May out and mid June back.
Never been on mainland Europe in the Van an Autocruise Vision 6m x 2.9 high. 
Looking for advice on a route, up the French west coast or through the more direct middle? We (my wife and I ) have been to Paris and thats not for this trip. I have a sat. nav. that might be useful. Our interests are in seeing any thing a bit different be it beautiful country to great house interiors to the local fate or antique fair. Almost none drinkers we would have more interest in the wine growing than in partaking, but you never know.
Any sugestions? Do you know of a good guide book, is wild camping out, Our ideal trip is a mix of beautiful country side, chance to swim in a pool, some evenings where a good meal or entertainment could be enjoyed all done at a leisurely pace.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Whale watching on the Bay of Biscay on the way out
A tour of the Picos de europe (take an umbrella)
Followed by a bit of shopping in San Sebastion (works for my better half)
Over the border to Biarritz for a bit of R&R, then a slow drive up the west coast...Plenty of Campsites with swimmimg pools on the way
A fairly random run up to Bordeaux and then down the Gironde to La Rochelle.
Set the satnav for Saumer and a general wonder around the Loire valley
and then north

That would do for me

Enjoy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Harry..your satnav will indeed be useful !

Have you looked at the Downloads section of this site ? There are POI files that we used a lot recently - French campsites, France Passion sites, aires etc. We even found a Tesco on the satnav that broke up the motorway journey on the way home

Can I recommend La Rochelle on the way back ? There is an excellent Park and Ride site there ( see the Campsites section of this site) with facilities to overnight and dump if you want. It has a free navette bus to town and there are some excellent restaurants there. ( It's also a pretty interesting place ! )

Welcome to the site. As you'll see; there is a mass of useful information.

G


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

The previous itinere sounds great. I would go into northern Spain and visit Burgos a lovely place with a good municipal site. It is a very hilly region though. Coming up the coast of France the Ille de Ray is worth a visit particularly if you like cycling. I thought the Cathedral at Royan was worth a visit. Nantes is also a nice city again with a municipal site. Spotted red squirrels last time we were there.
Regards
Tigger


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have done a similar trip but taken much longer. Where you go all depends on how far you want to travel each day and how long you stay in various places. You could have a look at the France and Spain touring pages on my web site and PM me if you want any further information.

peedee


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I have been through france to N spain more than once, with a caravan before changing to a motorhome.

Trouble is, different people will rate different things!

As someone else said, the picos de europa in N Spain are wonderful, as is the coast on N Spain w of santander. Scenery is magnificent.

In france, personally I would do the middle rather than the coast, and I wasn't keen on the area around Biaritz - far too busy when I went. I would go up the middle, stopping off in the Dordogne area, around Rocadamour, and then the area around the Loire. There is a good municipal camp site in Amboise on an island in the middle of the loire, and you can walk into Amboise and visit the chateau and Lianardo de Vinci's house - fascinating. Chenonceau, for my money the nicest chateau built across the Cher, is quite near also.

But wherever you go you will enjoy it!

JeffO


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi seems like you are thinking just North East Spain and mostly France.

Why pay the high ferry cost to Spain? Cheapest channel ferry crossing, up the middle'ish and back down west of France........Save Spain until later when you can do a great tour!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Try:

http://riviera.angloinfo.com/information/1/brocante.asp

for French antique (well flea really) markets.


----------

